# NH Ticket Question



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok,

My wife got a speeding ticket from the new local cop in our town last night.

He is young and hired about 3 weeks ago.

She was driving on a local road with 35 set on the cruise control. She was going around a turn when she passed him( he was going about same speed as her) he turned around and and gave her a ticket for doing 63 and the ticket says she must appear.

Speed limit was 35.

My question is what does the must appear mean? Will she lose her license?

I am 90% sure this guy was not using his radar correct and messed up with her speeds. This was caught on moving radar. 

Any help thanks


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

she MUST go to court, tell her to talk to the officer/prosecutor before the hearing, more often then not you can get the fine reduced. BE RESPECTFUL!!!


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> she MUST go to court, tell her to talk to the officer/prosecutor before the hearing, more often then not you can get the fine reduced. BE RESPECTFUL!!!


I am not worried about the fine because that is not an issue, i am just pissed because she wasnt speeding and i am sure he made a mistake with the radar.

I am more worried due to the severity something else will happen


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

In NH, if you are charged with going more than 25mph over the speed limit, you have to appear in court rather than entering a plea by mail. When she gets to court, they will call her to the front, tell her that she is charged with going 63 in 35 zone, and ask whether she wants to plead guilty or not guilty. If she pleads not guilty, they will give her another court date a month or two down the road for trial. If she pleads guilty, that will be the end of it. 

It is possible for the judge to suspend her license for up to 30 days. Whether he does or not depends on a variety of factors, such as her prior motor vehicle record.

She will also have a chance to talk to the prosecutor prior to appearing before the judge, so she will know what the State will be recommending.


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok thanks for the insight.

I am wondering if we even have chance to fight it or take a plea. Just pissed because this is probably the first tiem she wasnt speeding and got a ticket for this crazy amount. She would have flipped her truck doing that speed around the turn. I just think this new cop is trying to make a name for himself. The money and points dont bother me too much but she cant have her license suspended because she works and her income is needed


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

newguy said:


> He is young and hired about 3 weeks ago.


Young really has nothing to do with it but you said he was hired three weeks ago? What did they do sign the paper work and slap a badge on him? Did he have anyone riding with him? Is it that he graduated three weeks ago?

Just curious, this is why as much as I hate having a partner sometimes, you need an FTO program.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

"this is probably the first time she wasn't speeding and got a ticket for this crazy amount"

Well then she's been lucky up to now or she was speeding as it seems she speeds a lot.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Moving Radar works exactly the way your girl got caught. Opposite direction Moving unless he has one of the newest units for Same Lane Moving Radar.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

j809 said:


> unless he has one of the newest units for Same Lane Moving Radar.


I had one of those, it was great, then I got moved to a new car with the old cheaper radar unit... Tickets went down... oh well.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

newguy said:


> I just think this new cop is trying to make a name for himself.


First of all, that is pure speculation, and really not fair.

Second, were you in the car watching the speedometer when this occured? If not, you really can't even say that she wasn't speeding.

Third, how do you know that this police officer has only three weeks on the job? Do you know what his prior work experience and training are?

Running radar on a multi-lane interstate with heavy traffic can be difficult. But given that it was a 35 zone, I am assuming that it is one lane each direction. In those situations, identifying the proper target and accurately measuring speed using radar is fairly easy. Have you considered the possibility that maybe she really WAS going that fast?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Determine the critical speed for the curve in question. Then do a "propensity to roll" equation for the vehicle in question. If the speed/propensity to roll is lower than the alleged speed, the vehicle would have tipped over, therefore it couldn't blah, blah, blah, your honor.

Cake.

</IMG>


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

It was in our local paper that he was hired 3 weeks ago. It didnt say how long ago he graduated but that it was his first position. I dont believe he had anyone with him because the ticket he wrote stated she must appear in court and not to send it but he gave her an envelope and told her about 6 times to mail the ticket it. I called the court this morning and the woman laughed when i asked what i should do and stated he should not have given me an envelope. I assume that if he was riding with someone they would have known this. Like i said she was going around a turn that is rather sharp and if she was going 63, she would have hit him or lost control. She had the CC on which was still engaged when she got home. This only happened around the block from my house so i got in the car and hit the button and it took me to 37 so i really dont think she was speeding.

Also i am sure it may be easy with the radar if someone is coming at you for awhile but they passed for a split second due to the turn.

The only other person around she said was when she passed him there was a guy coming up behind him

She normally does about 40-45 on the road because any faster and you will hit a tree


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

When she got home, she left the car running, then you went out, got in the car, activated the cruise control, and went to 37 miles per hour? I call complete and utter BULL.

When this thread started, I was optimistic because it seemed to be a legitimate question regarding a confusion over must appear vs. mail-in. But of course, it was only a matter of time before you turned it into "she couldn't have been speeding" "the cop was wrong" blah blah blah.

Take it trial. You've wasted enough of our time here, now it's time to waste the court's time, too.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

_New guy worte:_
I am 90% sure this guy was not using his radar correct and messed up with her speeds. This was caught on moving radar

He is young and hired about 3 weeks ago.

Oh christ, here we go. Its bad enough when ya stop someone they know more about your job, this friggin guy wasnt even there. The cop MUST be wrong, gimmie a break pal.


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

phuzz01 said:


> When she got home, she left the car running, then you went out, got in the car, activated the cruise control, and went to 37 miles per hour? I call complete and utter BULL.
> 
> When this thread started, I was optimistic because it seemed to be a legitimate question regarding a confusion over must appear vs. mail-in. But of course, it was only a matter of time before you turned it into "she couldn't have been speeding" "the cop was wrong" blah blah blah.
> 
> Take it trial. You've wasted enough of our time here, now it's time to waste the court's time, too.


Dude i am completely Serious, She picked me up because we were going out to dinner so the car was never turned off.

To be honest, if the cop had stated 45 in a 35, i wouldnt believe a word she said to me, but i know for a fact that you cant go that speed on the road.

I am not trying to turn this into anything. If you are taking it that way then it is your problem.


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

Macop said:


> _New guy worte:_
> I am 90% sure this guy was not using his radar correct and messed up with her speeds. This was caught on moving radar
> 
> He is young and hired about 3 weeks ago.
> ...


Well why is it that he cant be wrong?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cause your full of SHIT!


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Determine the critical speed for the curve in question. Then do a "propensity to roll" equation for the vehicle in question. If the speed/propensity to roll is lower than the alleged speed, the vehicle would have tipped over, therefore it couldn't blah, blah, blah, your honor.
> 
> Cake.
> 
> </IMG>


Good advice if i knew enough about math to figure out the angle


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> *Nobody* sets their cruise at 35, especially in any suburban area with curves, side streets and traffic. Every time you touched your brakes you'd have to resume speed. Nope, doesn't happen.
> 
> I call bullshit, or this guy is so deep in denial that he won't realize it until his next kid grows up looking just like the UPS guy.


Well dont forget that many UPS drivers became millionares when the stock went public

I can see this is going no where because no matter what i am wrong. Thanks to phuzz for helping earlier


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> *...*so deep in denial that he won't realize it until his next kid grows up looking just like the UPS guy.


 :L:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

newguy said:


> Well why is it that he cant be wrong?


He can most definitely be wrong. Luckily he's probably still under warranty and they can have him replaced.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I love that argument: "it's IMPOSSIBLE to go that fast.":musicboo: Oy.


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure on most cars once you apply the break the cruise control is deactivated and reset therefore pressing resume will not bring you back to the previous speed. I could be wrong though. Try it next time your in the car.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Pay the fine...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Wolfman hit it on the head. Nobody sets their cruise at anything under highway speed.
Windy roads, traffic lights, stop signs, school busses, slow moving tradffic...
Unless this family is in "Gods Country" NH, there is no place to "cruise" at 35mph.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You just got served! :woot:


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

benike84 said:


> I'm pretty sure on most cars once you apply the break the cruise control is deactivated and reset therefore pressing resume will not bring you back to the previous speed. I could be wrong though. Try it next time your in the car.


Actually on my car if I hit the brakes and then hit "RES" it will bring me back to my preset speed. If I actually hit "OFF", then it is deactivated and reset completely. However my car wont enable cruise control until 45mph. I'm not defending this guy, I think he's either an idiot or his wife has him spun around her little finger so much he is willing to question a cops ability to "point and read"... either way, *go away*.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

You think this officer used the radar unit wrong??? Well lets see since I was not there I bet the scenario was something like this: Officer driving down road and sees car flying at him...Says something to the effect of Holy S%$t this person is flying an estimates a speed. Looks at radar unit and confirms his estimate. Stops vehicle and gives citation. Operator then swears to everyone they talk to that the did not commit violation and the cop must have been new and made a mistake.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

When you go to court ask the judge for a recess.
Take him for a ride down the road in question and
prove to him that it could not be done.
Make sure that your wife drives and that the judge
is buckled in.
Mabey you should offer to take the officer along
also to prove it to him.


----------



## newguy (Jan 25, 2007)

NBC515 said:


> You think this officer used the radar unit wrong??? Well lets see since I was not there I bet the scenario was something like this: Officer driving down road and sees car flying at him...Says something to the effect of Holy S%$t this person is flying an estimates a speed. Looks at radar unit and confirms his estimate. Stops vehicle and gives citation. Operator then swears to everyone they talk to that the did not commit violation and the cop must have been new and made a mistake.


As i stated before, cop is new due to the article in the paper last week. Also cop would have only seen her shortly since she passed him around a bend so your scenerio doesnt work.

Cruise control works at 25


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

What kind of car are we talking about here? I went below 35 with my CC and my engine stalled. (Thanks FORD)


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT_II tell me this is you, please!?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Cruise control works at 25[/quote]

Funny, every vehicle I have EVER owned it hasn't at that speed.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

He's just a whiny little shit trying to get his wife out of a ticket... I dunno why any of us bother.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sadly this guy is even dumber than me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty bad ...Even SOT couldnt make some of this crap up.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

My cruise in my car will activate at 30MPH if I remember right, but I have never used it at that speed. Lowest I have ever used it at was 40MPH


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> When she got home, she left the car running, then you went out, got in the car, activated the cruise control, and went to 37 miles per hour? I call complete and utter BULL.


I have personally done that -- setting my cruise control at 35 -- if I knew or suspected that there was a police officer behind me. In the surrounding towns where I live, they like to pull people over for speeding, so I won't give them the opportunity to snag me 



benike84 said:


> I'm pretty sure on most cars once you apply the break the cruise control is deactivated and reset therefore pressing resume will not bring you back to the previous speed. I could be wrong though. Try it next time your in the car.


Actually, Resume will bring your car back to the original speed that you set it at. It is only when you turn off the cruise control manually by pressing the button (or shutting off the car) that it clears what speed you set it at.

However, I really doubt that the officer read the radar unit wrong -- it is not that hard to see 2 digits that -- at least on the radar unit that I have seen personally -- glows red showing what speed it captured. Also, because someone "just joined 3 weeks ago" has nothing to do with their ability as an officer of the law. I'm sure that since he is on the force in a cruiser, that he successfully passed the academy.

Best advice, just pay the fine. As Newguy himself put it, "the one time she wasn't speeding", which means that her luck ran out and that she should count her blessings that the fine isn't higher.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

tazoez said:


> I have personally done that -- setting my cruise control at 35 -- if I knew or suspected that there was a police officer behind me.


That is not what I was calling bull. I was doubting that after she got home, he went out to the car and checked to see what speed the cruise was set on.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll tell you on Rt 2 in Shutesberry you really need to do that. I've been pulled over a couple times there, then I say Hey I'm SOT_II on Masscops.com and they let me go.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOT_II said:


> I'll tell you on Rt 2 in Shutesberry you really need to do that. I've been pulled over a couple times there, then I say Hey I'm SOT_II on Masscops.com and they let me go.


I will have to remember that one SOT, if I get stopped.
Hey I'm Harry from MassCops why did you stop me ????


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Happens all the time...even in places like Georgia and Alabama (but not Virginia) wherever you get pulled over you just have to give them you username on Masscops....they run back to their laptops...come back and ask you to identify your last entry...and just like magic no ticket!!! Get your wife to start writing and become a regular yourself on this site and you'll be all set.


----------



## Gradyhater (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey New Guy,

Maybe you should tell the judge the cop has dyslexia and your girl was only going 36mph


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow.....tough crowd!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> I'll tell you on Rt 2 in Shutesberry you really need to do that. I've been pulled over a couple times there, then I say Hey I'm SOT_II on Masscops.com and they let me go.


 OH brother!!! can I get a MASSCOPS sticker too


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

It's only a matter of time before it was said, so here I go....this thread is useless without pictures :-D


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

TopCop24 said:


> It's only a matter of time before it was said, so here I go....this thread is useless without pictures :-D


 thats true brother


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

phuzz01 said:


> That is not what I was calling bull. I was doubting that after she got home, he went out to the car and checked to see what speed the cruise was set on.


Oh, errr.... sorry. I thought that you meant setting cruise control at a low speed.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Tell the judge the cop was wrong. Tell him everything exactly as you told us here. I am sure the judge will realize that you are 100% right, and that rookie officer was in the wrong.

If you came here to find out the difference between a "must appear" ticket and one where you can send the fine in, great. You have your answer. If you came here for ideas on how to beat the ticket, or if you were looking for a sounding board for excuses to use... you came to the wrong place.

If your wife has a clean record, you can try convince the prosecutor to continue the case for a year (or two), to be dismissed after a year (or two) of no further MV violations, misd. or felonies, and the completion of a safe driving course. AAA puts them out, Sandy Shaw is one of the instructors, and they used to be held at the Wayfarer Inn in Bedford, NH. But I guarentee you that no prosecutor is going even consider helping your wife if you go in there with the "my wife is a princess" attitude you are displaying on here. Your wife speeds. You yourself said it when you said that this was the one time when she actually wasn't speeding. (That might not be a good line to use in court... "Your honor, I speed all the time, just not this time.")

Rereading this, I think that I might suggest that you tell your wife to go to the prosecutor and tell him or her how sorry she is for speeding, and tell her that she'd gladly plead guilty if he'd recommend no suspension of her license.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

(That might not be a good line to use in court... "Your honor, I speed all the time, just not this time.")


:L: :L:


----------



## BufordTJustice (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok....this is what you do, take off the skirt, put on the pants and tell your wife to slow down....If that dont work, buy her a bus pass.:^o


----------

